# [SOLVED] toshiba regza tv



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello

My tv keeps changing pitcure size from superwide to 4.3

Iv checked my sky tv settings which is set to 16.9, any ideas or advise to why this happening

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: toshiba regza tv*

On all inputs or just the Sky input? 

If it's all inputs, it's likely a TV or remote issue (possibly a stuck button).

If it's only the Sky input, then I would suspect the Sky box. But it could also be the cable or TV input.


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: toshiba regza tv*

Hi

I can't really determine if its the tv as I don't have a digital aerial.

The sky box is relatively new (6 months)

I'm thinking it may be the cables as i was living in temp accomadation recently and there was no issue then.

Thanks

f


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: toshiba regza tv*

Cables are easy enough to swap. Aside from that, you will need to try and determine which unit is at fault. Test the Sky Box on another TV, or test a different input device on the TV.


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: toshiba regza tv*

Hi Dogg

When using the playstation there is no problem does that mean anything ?

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: toshiba regza tv*

Assuming the Playstation is using the same input port (and preferably the same cable), then I would suspect the Sky box is faulty.


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: toshiba regza tv*

I'm using a scart to connect my sky hd box to my tv and iv been advised that could be the problem therefore I may need a hdmi cable, would you agree ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: toshiba regza tv*

As the Sky box and TV both have SCART connectors, it should work fine. SCART is old technology, and the max resolution is likely 480P. So if you are somehow trying to use a higher resolution (ie: 720P or 1080P), that could be the cause. To test, simply reduce the resolution. Other wise, it's a hardware fault...either the Sky box, cable, or TV. Which is what I assumed at the beginning of this topic. The only way to find the cause is by process of elimination.

If there are other ports (ie: S-Video, DVI, HDMI, etc.) in common between the Sky box and the TV, you can easily try using those ports to see if it works.


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: toshiba regza tv*

The issue has been resolved.

I had a hdmi connected as well as the scart therfore removed the scart and it seems to be running as normal, fingers crossed.

Thanks again


----------

